# Now tostrap slipping



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Go back to your Flows? >


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Oldman said:


> Go back to your Flows? >


Lol. They tried to kill me! In all honesty while I will say I do love these, the Flows were a bit of a tolerate/hate relationship with me.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a pair of pilots and found the tight Now heelcup was the culprit and when I didn't get my heel back far enough into the binding, that's when it slipped down.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

boisell said:


> I have a pair of pilots and found the tight Now heelcup was the culprit and when I didn't get my heel back far enough into the binding, that's when it slipped down.


Oh interesting. Wasn't this an issue more with hanger 1.0? Or maybe not?


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Oh interesting. Wasn't this an issue more with hanger 1.0? Or maybe not?


From what I've read, I think it was, but mine are 2016 with the 2.0, but still tight on the heel. Boots are Dialogue Wides.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

boisell said:


> From what I've read, I think it was, but mine are 2016 with the 2.0, but still tight on the heel. Boots are Dialogue Wides.


Ok, I will take a look and see how they are fitting. I'm thinking just being standard rulers in a size that is in the lower end of the boot range for the binding this may not be it though. It does make sense though that the boot may be sliding back a bit.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Swap your caps. I switch the toe straps on every Now I ride. I wear an 8 Fuse.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

I had the same issue. I have the beefiest toecaps now (recon) and no problems with them with slipping or moving while riding. They're still designed poorly for a size 8 boot and the ladder is in an awkeard position relative to the buckle teeth, meaning i have to manually align the buckle every time to get them tight, otherwise they'll just slip and kill the ladders.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

run a bead of "freesole" on the inside of the toecap or on the toe of your boot for grippage.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

I have nothing helpful to add, like wrathfuldeity, but I've never had bindings where the toestrap stays over the 'cap' of my toes.

So now I always just have the strap over the top of my toes, not cupping the toes. 

Probably something I'm doing wrong, but I can't be stuffed trying to work it out anymore.

This was on flows, k2's and rome's.

Have a great day!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

So many things to try! I will test out a few of them tomorrow. I'm also not against getting some other toe straps assuming they'd work just fine. Cartels perhaps?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I've never had any problem with any toe cap. 

But the Burton toe caps are the best. Love the new rubbery one once you learn where/how it fits best; and the older one was maybe better because it was super simple...

If I were you, I'd just buy a pair of B toe straps and call it a day. Or contact Now support and try and get Now Select or Now Drive toe straps.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I've never had any problem with any toe cap.
> 
> But the Burton toe caps are the best. Love the new rubbery one once you learn where/how it fits best; and the older one was maybe better because it was super simple...
> 
> If I were you, I'd just buy a pair of B toe straps and call it a day. Or contact Now support and try and get Now Select or Now Drive toe straps.


Hey. I know you and a couple others have switched to burton ankle, toe, or both straps on their nows. Do the ladders and straps attach to their designated positions wihout any issues, or do i need some sand paper or other tools for the "mod"? Thanks.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Elektropow said:


> Hey. I know you and a couple others have switched to burton ankle, toe, or both straps on their nows. Do the ladders and straps attach to their designated positions wihout any issues, or do i need some sand paper or other tools for the "mod"? Thanks.


Yeah the ankle straps and ladder fit directly. No mod or anything needed. If you want the double-take buckles you need to change both: buckles and ladders.

The toe strap, the cap alone fits directly but if you also want to fit the B ladders (for example to use with the double take buckles) you need to shave off/cut/sand a couple of little "wings" on the Burton ladders..... not a big deal. But if you are using the older buckles with straight teeth, then you can just fit those buckles and straps directly to the Now ladders.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I go all in on Burton straps/sliders/ladders... 

NOWs are the best binding I've rode ( for my preferences ) but their strap game is still behind the curve... 

Doing a full swap out to all Burton costs about $100, but it's worth it to me.

Having Flex Sliders on the ankle straps is super nice...


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah the ankle straps and ladder fit directly. No mod or anything needed. If you want the double-take buckles you need to change both: buckles and ladders.
> 
> The toe strap, the cap alone fits directly but if you also want to fit the B ladders (for example to use with the double take buckles) you need to shave off/cut/sand a couple of little "wings" on the Burton ladders..... not a big deal. But if you are using the older buckles with straight teeth, then you can just fit those buckles and straps directly to the Now ladders.


Thanks! Have some spare double take straps/caps, so will go that route. Don't think a little sanding would hurt the ladders' integrity. The now ladders seem so brittle they might snap any second. Fellow seasonaire has bust a buckle and four sets of ladders on his 16/17 Drives already, but he goes pretty big.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Elektropow said:


> Thanks! Have some spare double take straps/caps, so will go that route. Don't think a little sanding would hurt the ladders' integrity. The now ladders seem so brittle they might snap any second. Fellow seasonaire has bust a buckle and four sets of ladders on his 16/17 Drives already, but he goes pretty big.


Yep no problem cutting off those winglets.... they are not structural at all, they are there just to align the ladder with the B baseplate. Burton toe straps you can use 2 positions I think, so the wings just serve as a guide for these positions.

And yeah those B&W Pilots look pretty dope. And the performance is great, really like them.

I'm yet to break anything on Now's, but MotoGP keeps breaking his ladders and he puts in a LOT of days.....


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

my 2017 drives' straps, buckles and ladders are still almost mint ... i'm pretty hard on my gear so it is going to break i'm sure it will given a few more weeks. i've had 1st gen ipos and the buckles/straps were shite, but will be replacing the buckles & straps with the new 17 drive components during the off season.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Now straps and ratchets (both ankle and toe) suck, so you should swap them out for different straps. Either that or just get different bindings entirely.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Spent the day at Okemo today which is way larger than my normal place. Took the time to really seat into the binding ensuring the heel was back and the problem was much improved. However, as soon as I did a run through the park I looked and the toe was almost off. So cruising it seemed ok, but as soon as I did any sort of popping it still has issues.

Anyway, for next year I'll get myself some Burton straps I think. It'll give me something to buy over the long summer.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Spent the day at Okemo today which is way larger than my normal place. Took the time to really seat into the binding ensuring the heel was back and the problem was much improved. However, as soon as I did a run through the park I looked and the toe was almost off. So cruising it seemed ok, but as soon as I did any sort of popping it still has issues.
> 
> Anyway, for next year I'll get myself some Burton straps I think. It'll give me something to buy over the long summer.


Why not just get em now?

No need to wait.
Visa. Mastercard. Do it. Pay later.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Why not just get em now?
> 
> No need to wait.
> Visa. Mastercard. Do it. Pay later.


No reason and the cost would be the least of one. I only have 3 more times out probably and I'm not certain which I'll replace with.

lol, actually rereading that I guess I have a few little reasons.


----------



## BC Snowbeard (Dec 12, 2016)

I had a chance to demo a pair of Now Pilots this Sunday at Whistler. 

I've got Adidas Tactical ADV in size 9, and while the rest of the binding fit pretty well, I had the toe strap sliding problem as well.
However, I found a fix that worked really well, at least for my boot.
I found that if I switched the left and right toe caps (turning them upside down in the process), they locked in excellently, and absolutely refused to budge after strapping in.

Might be worth the Now riders here giving it a shot?

The bindings themselves were amazing, I loved the feeling of them. Distinctly surf-y, but also super responsive, and amazingly damp (much appreciated, while I was riding heavy powder/chunder/chop all day on the Whistler bowls). 
Unfortunately, I don't think their ankle strap agrees with my foot/boot, as I was getting some pretty crazy whole-foot numbness toward the end of the day. Anyone know of a work-around for this?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> No reason and the cost would be the least of one. I only have 3 more times out probably and I'm not certain which I'll replace with.
> 
> lol, actually rereading that I guess I have a few little reasons.


heheh
Yeah some reasons. Neither is valid lol
Get the caps... ride more than 3 days. 




BC Snowbeard said:


> I had a chance to demo a pair of Now Pilots this Sunday at Whistler.
> 
> I've got Adidas Tactical ADV in size 9, and while the rest of the binding fit pretty well, I had the toe strap sliding problem as well.
> However, I found a fix that worked really well, at least for my boot.
> ...


Yeah lits of leftover chop this sunday. Pow up high was awesome though.

Try not tightening the ankle too much. You really dont need to crank it, just secure it and it's fine. That said..... aint no better strap than the hammock straps.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I found a pair of XL ipos on Craigslist for $30 bucks.

Too good to pass up.

Only problem, I'm rocking size 9-9.5 booties.

Actually not the only problem.

I also ride WIDE model decks.

So to get my boots centered I have to slide the whole binding toeside.

Ok, can do that, but that wasn't enough cause my boot sits so far back in the heel cup.

It was far from ideal.

Boots weren't centered.
And neither was the pivot, it was way heel side.

Wasn't sure how it was going to feel/work.

The toe caps didn't even touch my boots, haha they just flopped around.

That's a lot of problems for one set up.

Oddly enough, I really really liked them.:surprise:
Even with all those problems.

I will be looking for the right size NOW haha.


TT


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I have some Diodes 13/14 size medium were the toestrap is slipping on the back binding. Love the binding but its irritating. Im in Ruler wides size 10


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I really wanted to like the Now bindings i demo'd last week. Last year the heel cup pinched my ankle to be too painful to ride, this year they said it was improved.

First run, "wow yes they are really free and skate like!"... only to look down and see the toe strap had fallen off both front and rear bindings (slipped DOWN). So i cranked them real tight and tried again, this time they slipped off the top after a few turns. 

Took them back and demo'd another set which supposedly had better toe straps; And then the heel pinch problem was back.

Maybe its just that they dont fit well with Burton boots. Unfortunately i think i will pass on the Now boom; even when cranked down (before the toe straps slipped) i didnt notice all that much difference. Was so much more relieved to get back to my Flows after that experience.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Finally got some Pilots as well. Rode them yesterday with stock straps, they were okay but I had to crank the toestrap so tight the ratchet would bite into my boots toebox on my little toe, and the ankle strap is a little too cushy for my liking, ended up overtightening it often too. So today, I threw on my Cartel toe caps and ankle straps, so so good. Super comfortable straps, and with the cushy footbed and overall dampness of the binding my feet were very happy today. I've tried more than one model so now I can say I'm for sure a NOW convert, as long as there's Burton straps on 'em


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I've never been on NOWs. Can anyone fill me in on what makes them so great that they are worth dropping a pretty penny on, THEN spending another $100 on strap upgrades? Seems crazy, unless the bases help do my laundry and takes me to dinner from time to time.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

if you get the higher end bindings the straps and buckles are pretty good (toe strap is styled along the lines of the burton ones). my 2017 drives have been spot on so far (5 weeks in varied conditions), no need for replacements imo.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> I've never been on NOWs. Can anyone fill me in on what makes them so great that they are worth dropping a pretty penny on, THEN spending another $100 on strap upgrades? Seems crazy, unless the bases help do my laundry and takes me to dinner from time to time.


They're damper than anything else you'll have ever ridden. Heel lift and arch cramping are basically non-existent due to two things. The heel cup is much taller than other bindings, so the position of the ankle strap is quite different.. Then the kingpin design lets you use mechanical leverage ( just a tiny bit ) to turn and that makes it so you don't have to crank down your ankle straps so tight..

As many others have wrote it's hard to put into words the difference, but it's there for sure..


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

txb0115 said:


> They're damper than anything else you'll have ever ridden. Heel lift and arch cramping are basically non-existent due to two things. The heel cup is much taller than other bindings, so the position of the ankle strap is quite different.. Then the kingpin design lets you use mechanical leverage ( just a tiny bit ) to turn and that makes it so you don't have to crank down your ankle straps so tight..
> 
> As many others have wrote it's hard to put into words the difference, but it's there for sure..


Oh word..I just finally took the time to read up on them. I never realized what people were talking about when it came to the hanger and kingpin system. Looks pretty neat! Maybe Ill hunt some down next season.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

i changed over from union forces to the first year ipos, replaced them this year with the new now drives ... not sure i will use any other bindings as these just work for me(tm)


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

You wouldn't think that the height would make a difference, but it does. It gets the ankle strap up more and off your arch some, as compared to other bindings. 

That makes the strap pull your boot/foot more like this ➘ into the heelcup/binding, than like this ↓, which is what a traditional binding does ( when compared to NOWs ), so that makes your arch happy by not being crushed straight down, and then as stated, you just don't have to tighten them as much because of the slight mechanical leverage you get to use, vs just brute force via crazy tight straps/muscles 

This is a NOW next to a Burton, both Mediums...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> I've never been on NOWs. Can anyone fill me in on what makes them so great that they are worth dropping a pretty penny on, THEN spending another $100 on strap upgrades? Seems crazy, unless the bases help do my laundry and takes me to dinner from time to time.


Im not sure what these guys are all on about...
Ever since using Now, my penis size has increased by about 27%. Fact. I measured.

Also... using original straps on my Drives for about 3 seasons.
Now Select have really really good straps; but I have Burton hammock straps on my Pilots.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Im not sure what these guys are all on about...
> Ever since using Now, my penis size has increased by about 27%. Fact. I measured.


LOLL wtf F1?! ..... dying hahah.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> LOLL wtf F1?! ..... dying hahah.


Now bindings saved my marriage. 
And turned my snowboard into a skateboard.


----------

